# New cutting cycle



## Flash11L7 (Jul 8, 2016)

Im looking to starting this cycle to cut up and get some lean muscle build going on this 10 week cycle. I'd like some input on whether it's good to go or do I need to change some things up. All injectables minus novadex. I'm trying to stay away from bulking due to the nature of my job. 

1-10 winny 140mg weekly broken into mon & thur injection
1-10 test enath 350 weekly broken into mon & thur injection
1-10 tren hex 150 broken into mon & thur injection
Starting 20mg  Nolvadex 1 week after last injection of week 10. For three weeks PCT


----------



## stonetag (Jul 8, 2016)

What a fuking prize winner!


----------



## Flash11L7 (Jul 8, 2016)

stonetag said:


> What a fuking prize winner!



That mean it good to go stonetag?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2016)

What do you have for estrogen control while on?

Your pct is totally inadequate.  You need clomid and nolva for 4 weeks minimum possibly longer. Trenbolone is rough on the endocrine system.  Recovery is tough.


----------



## Flash11L7 (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't have anything for estrogen control while on cycle. What would you recommend? Haven't purchased anything yet and won't until I have everything I need for it. Open to all suggestions for either substitutes or add ons for the cycle and PCT.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2016)

If you're holding some real Parabolan then you got yourself some potent strong tren. Parabolan is heavily faked. I would be careful to watch yourself if in fact it's the real deal. Drink a shit ton of water as its pretty toxic but holy shit is it effective! I also would not run it for 10 weeks due to its high toxicity. 8 weeks max. I hope you know what you have there.


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2016)

Flash11L7 said:


> I don't have anything for estrogen control while on cycle. What would you recommend? Haven't purchased anything yet and won't until I have everything I need for it. Open to all suggestions for either substitutes or add ons for the cycle and PCT.



Look into anastrozole. It's easy to adjust on the fly.


----------



## Flash11L7 (Jul 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What do you have for estrogen control while on?
> 
> Your pct is totally inadequate.  You need clomid and nolva for 4 weeks minimum possibly longer. Trenbolone is rough on the endocrine system.  Recovery is tough.



Should I add mesterolone for the duration of the cycle in 25mg first week 50mg each week after PCT with 20mg Nolvadex & 50mg clomid 4 weeks?


----------



## Flash11L7 (Jul 8, 2016)

Seeker said:


> If you're holding some real Parabolan then you got yourself some potent strong tren. Parabolan is heavily faked. I would be careful to watch yourself if in fact it's the real deal. Drink a shit ton of water as its pretty toxic but holy shit is it effective! I also would not run it for 10 weeks due to its high toxicity. 8 weeks max. I hope you know what you have there.



parabol-trenbolone-hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 1.5ml 76.5mg/amp
Shree venkatesh international are the reputable


----------



## Amber Jones (Jul 13, 2016)

*cutting cycle*

50mg Winstrol daily
50mg Proviron daily
60mg Halotestin daily

The whole time on 
Arimidex .5mg Mon/Wed/Fri
Clenbuterol 50mcg twice a day
Cytomel (T3) 25mcg twice a day


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 13, 2016)

Why only 10 weeks?  Test e takes at least 4-5 to kick in.  What kind of tren are you taking?  IMO I'd do 12-14 weeks.


----------

